# Sig Sauer Scopes



## Use Enough Gun (Apr 26, 2017)

Anyone have experience with the Sig Sauer rifle scopes ??


----------



## GoldDot40 (May 11, 2017)

I only have their CP1 3X prismatic rifle scope. Not sure who actually manufacturers it for them, but it is a well made and reliable scope. Not recommended for anything past 100 yds, IMO...but pretty deadly within that distance.


----------



## TAS (May 12, 2017)

I have not but saw an add for a pretty cool thermal scope they make for $1500 (MSRP was $2500)


----------



## mmcneil (May 15, 2017)

I've gone there kilo 2000 range finder and really like it. Very clear glass and very accurate.


----------

